# A bottle of wine broke open in my car yesterday



## danmpem

It broke on the passenger side seat, and for the most part, all of the wine was absorbed by the seat. How do I get the smell out of my car? It seems like nothing is working.


----------



## toddpedlar

danmpem said:


> It broke on the passenger side seat, and for the most part, all of the wine was absorbed by the seat. How do I get the smell out of my car? It seems like nothing is working.



Wow. I don't know... just don't get pulled over for a while, though.


----------



## JonathanHunt

Replace the car seat. I don't see how else you are going to kill the smell because the seat will be so throroughly impregnated with the wine. Possibly you should remove the seat and utterly drench it with appropriate cleaning materials to flush the wine out.

But more to the point, don't you know that alcohol is sinful?









... kidding...!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

Did you then have to use grape juice for communion?


----------



## caoclan

You could pour milk on the floor in the backseat... that will definitely cover up the wine smell!


----------



## christiana

This looks very promising!

How To Remove Red Wine Stains From a Carpet | eHow.com


----------



## Pilgrim

toddpedlar said:


> danmpem said:
> 
> 
> 
> It broke on the passenger side seat, and for the most part, all of the wine was absorbed by the seat. How do I get the smell out of my car? It seems like nothing is working.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. I don't know... just don't get pulled over for a while, though.
Click to expand...


Yeah, that's a different way of having an "open container!" 

Last year a dining companion got a little too excited. He pounded the table, causing his glass of red wine to spill all over my white dress shirt and my planner. It came out of my shirt, but of course not the planner.


----------



## BobVigneault

You're taking it well. I'd just go buy a new car but you'll never replace that bottle of wine. Nope, I'd be inconsolable.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

Have you tried tomato juice? It is suppose to work for skunk spray.


----------



## Quickened

What i had done when my car flooded was this:

The smell was horrid from the dirty water. So i poured clean water on the affected areas and then shopvac'd it back up. I did that until the water in the shop vac was clean. Then used basic car interior cleaners over the course of the next couple of days. 

Baking soda absorbs smells. Actually paint stores have this product where you pop the lid and it absorbs the smells. I think its made by Back to Nature. 

Also leave the windows open to ventilate it if at all possible.

Thats all i can come up with.


----------



## toddpedlar

PuritanCovenanter said:


> Have you tried tomato juice? It is suppose to work for skunk spray.



Oh tomato juice would be nice on a car seat


----------



## Timothy William

What sort of wine are we talking about? There are worse things a car can smell of than a good quality red or champagne...


----------



## danmpem

Timothy William said:


> What sort of wine are we talking about? There are worse things a car can smell of than a good quality red or champagne...



Chardonnay. I'm fairly new to wine, so someone gave me a bottle before I moved, as I had never tried it before.

The bottle had one of those cheap, plastic and rubber-like corks. When it got really hot Monday afternoon, the weight of the wine pushed the cork, now a little more soft and maliable, out. The foil on top of the cork was very, very thin aluminum. From what I can gather, when the wine got warm, it was able to slip slowly passed the cork and put some force on the wrapper on top. After a while, the cork must have just fallen out (the bottle was on it's side, facing downward when I found it).

After finding this, I concluded that the wine was probably just as cheap as it's packaging!


----------



## danmpem

Wow, my theory sounded more sensible before I said it. If anyone's interested, I have an even bigger theory as to why my final term paper never got to my English professor!


----------



## danmpem

Quickened said:


> What i had done when my car flooded was this:
> 
> The smell was horrid from the dirty water. So i poured clean water on the affected areas and then shopvac'd it back up. I did that until the water in the shop vac was clean. Then used basic car interior cleaners over the course of the next couple of days.
> 
> Baking soda absorbs smells. Actually paint stores have this product where you pop the lid and it absorbs the smells. I think its made by Back to Nature.
> 
> Also leave the windows open to ventilate it if at all possible.
> 
> Thats all i can come up with.



I'll try those suggestions. Is there a way to determine what would neutralize particular odors? like the way certain bases neutralize acids, etc?


----------



## toddpedlar

danmpem said:


> Timothy William said:
> 
> 
> 
> What sort of wine are we talking about? There are worse things a car can smell of than a good quality red or champagne...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chardonnay. I'm fairly new to wine, so someone gave me a bottle before I moved, as I had never tried it before.
> 
> The bottle had one of those cheap, plastic and rubber-like corks. When it got really hot Monday afternoon, the weight of the wine pushed the cork, now a little more soft and maliable, out. The foil on top of the cork was very, very thin aluminum. From what I can gather, when the wine got warm, it was able to slip slowly passed the cork and put some force on the wrapper on top. After a while, the cork must have just fallen out (the bottle was on it's side, facing downward when I found it).
> 
> After finding this, I concluded that the wine was probably just as cheap as it's packaging!
Click to expand...


Actually those plastic/rubber corks are used by many including very expensive wines... not that I like them at all - it's just not a 'cheap only' package option


----------



## LadyFlynt

Stick a cut apple under the seat (it's supposed to work on cars that had corpses in them for a time...what we were told by someone who used to professionally clean cars).


----------



## Zenas

Option 1. Burn the car. 

Option 2. Blow up the car.


----------



## danmpem

LadyFlynt said:


> Stick a cut apple under the seat (it's supposed to work on cars that had corpses in them for a time...what we were told by someone who used to professionally clean cars).



Wait, an _apple_???


----------



## JonathanHunt

Zenas said:


> Option 1. Burn the car.
> 
> Option 2. Blow up the car.



This is the best that the American legal system can offer?


----------



## VictorBravo

If it's a bucket seat, just remove it and leave it in the back yard for a month or so, in the hot sun. Then it will smell like raisins, which should be an improvement.

You could try some chlorine bleach, too, if you don't mind the color disappearing. Chlorine oxidizes almost everything.


----------



## Galatians220

After so many years in the legal field, I think here's what some people would do:

Tell their insurance company that they'd offered to be a designated driver for a drunk friend, and the guy was carrying an open bottle of wine which, during the ride, as the good Samaritan slammed on the brakes to avoid hitting a mother duck and her 7 babies crossing the road in front of them, he spilled all over the seat. Try to get their carrier to pay for a new car seat.

Less plausible things have happened around here... I should tell the "fried eel" story here sometime... 

Margaret


----------



## BobVigneault

Thanks Colleen, that answers a question I had but was afraid to ask. Myahahahahahahahahahaha!




LadyFlynt said:


> Stick a cut apple under the seat (it's supposed to work on cars that had corpses in them for a time...what we were told by someone who used to professionally clean cars).


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon

victorbravo said:


> If it's a bucket seat, just remove it and leave it in the back yard for a month or so, in the hot sun. Then it will smell like raisins, which should be an improvement.
> 
> You could try some chlorine bleach, too, if you don't mind the color disappearing. Chlorine oxidizes almost everything.



Once the color disappears, you may spray paint it the color of your choice...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

Galatians220 said:


> Less plausible things have happened around here... I should tell the "fried eel" story here sometime...
> 
> Margaret



 Do tell.


----------



## LadyFlynt

Glad to make you laugh, Bob  I just figured if it works for that, it should work for anything


----------



## Galatians220

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Galatians220 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Less plausible things have happened around here... I should tell the "fried eel" story here sometime...
> 
> Margaret
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do tell.
Click to expand...

 
Okay, "you asked for it!"  

Several years ago, when plaintiff lawyers were riding "high in the saddle" here (before tort reform, in other words -  ), we didn't have to look far for candidates with whom we could "attack the system." 

As you may know, a strait (the Detroit River, 2 miles wide) runs between us and Windsor, ON. People fish in that yucky river, although why anyone would eat a catch from there and risk later having offspring with extra eyes in their armpits is beyond me...   A plaintiff firm (not one I worked for) hit the jackpot when it found a homeless guy in downtown Detroit who had caught an eel in the Detroit River and tried to cook it by wrapping it around a Detroit Edison Co. power line. When the eel was "done," the guy tried to unfurl it from the power line - and got zapped. Not killed, just burned... Spent some time in the burn unit in Detroit Receiving Hospital. He wanted to sue Detroit Edison for negligence, alleging that it should be held liable for damages for failing to place signs in plain sight near all of its power lines near the Detroit River, warning people that they could be seriously injured if they tried to cook an eel or another fish from the river on the lines.

Not surprisingly, a Wayne County jury found in the guy's favor and awarded him damages against Detroit Edison. I'm not sure if the signs ever went up... I've never seen one there, but I don't frequent the popular fishing sites on the river...  This story was the subject of high hilarity among both plaintiff and defense lawyers for a couple of years - and then in March, 1996, tort reform went into effect and "the party was over."

If they were to put warning signs on the subject site now, they'd have to be in the four "major" languages that are spoken around here now: English, Arabic, French and Spanish. In that order.

_It'd be a real mess..._  But it would still be funny.

Margaret


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon

mmmm...fried eel!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

Zenas said:


> Option 1. Burn the car.
> 
> Option 2. Blow up the car.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

Presbyterian Deacon said:


> mmmm...fried eel!



mmmm...fried electric eel!


----------



## Semper Fidelis

This thread is hilarious.


----------



## turmeric

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Presbyterian Deacon said:
> 
> 
> 
> mmmm...fried eel!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmmm...fried electric eel!
Click to expand...

 
Now try getting THAT smell out of your car!


----------



## LadyFlynt

When my SIL and I were each expecting our first babes (at the same time...3 mos apart) we both were craving dried, shredded squid and would beg our husbands to drive us all the way to St Louis for it. Yeah, our husbands (brothers) would make us ride in the back seat and roll the windows down...didn't matter how cold it was.

(let's put it this way...don't open a bag of it within 50yds of a feline. Our cat would walk the counters, crying at the cabinets for the stuff)


----------



## turmeric

LadyFlynt said:


> (let's put it this way...don't open a bag of it within 50yds of a feline. Our cat would walk the counters, crying at the cabinets for the stuff)


 
Now, if they'd just make pill pockets out of it...


----------



## Galatians220

turmeric said:


> VirginiaHuguenot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Presbyterian Deacon said:
> 
> 
> 
> mmmm...fried eel!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmmm...fried electric eel!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now try getting THAT smell out of your car!
Click to expand...

 
    - *with all of you!!!!*

Margaret


----------



## MW

danmpem said:


> It broke on the passenger side seat, and for the most part, all of the wine was absorbed by the seat.



Time to give up the drink!


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle

Pass the shredded squid...


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon

Beth Ellen Nagle said:


> Pass the shredded squid...



Wouldn't you rather try the fried electric eel?

Or perhaps a  with some


----------



## Zenas

You could take out the seat and get rid of all your friends. If you have no friends, you have no need for a passenger seat. 

Problem solved.


----------



## danmpem

Zenas said:


> You could take out the seat and get rid of all your friends. If you have no friends, you have no need for a passenger seat.
> 
> Problem solved.



Thanks, Andrew. Like I needed to be reminded.


----------



## Zenas

I'm totally here to help.


----------



## danmpem

After the wine got on the seat, I decided to drive with the windows down, and I live in a pretty safe neighborhood, so I can leave them down a crack at night. Either I'm getting used to it or the smell really is starting to go away. (I'm going to try the suggestions listed here tomorrow, when my 12-hour days are over for the week).


----------

